# Newly created 45mm G/1 track with track code 250 and with roadbed



## railstand.lee (11 mo ago)

We invested mold tooling to make the perfect 45 mm G/#1 track, which rails is code 250 with sleepers and roadbeds, so you can run and demo your LGB or Marklin #1 locomotives on the track.


----------

